# Whats The Next Stage After Clomid???



## JJJMommy (Jun 2, 2005)

Hiya All

I had my results from Clomid being on 100mg. Unfortunatley i didnt ov on this upped dose and my consultant has asked me to stop now. I have my apt on 7th Jan but not sure what will be decided next. As much as i feel really deflated from Clomid not working for me, im kind of releived of taking break as it was sending me loopy.
My question is....if they dont let me take a course of it in Jan (assuming that its the christmas break why they stopped it0 what is the next stage they do? could it be iui icsi or ivf?
Not familiar with all this. I know ivf is the extreme case but if im honest im really hoping this icould be it but also dreading it because my body isnt reacting to anything

Thanks


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

It all depends on your PCT and your own history hun  
Here in Beds I could of had IUI cycles with either Clomid or injectables (as my tubes are clear) but as I am over 35 I am being ref straight for IVF/ICSI so I get cycling before I am too old.


----------



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Hiya
Im not sure what the next step is. like the last post said depends on you PCT, My PCT wont fund clomid any more, they funded 4 50mg and then I got a letter saying it was stopping so i have had to fund it myself which I dont mind, Its all abit confusing to me as well, and unfortunately my PCT wont fund anything after that so If the clomid dont work then its the end for us on out ttc journey, GOOD LUCK THOUGH XX


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

When I didn't respond to Clomid (100mg for 6 cycles) my consultant told me that IVF with possible egg sharing to cut my costs was my best option.....
I had a break for 6 months then took my last 6 cycles (I had left in my cupboard, and unbeknown to docs   ) On the last month I conceived and she is now almost 20 months old


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi!

Just wanted to say that just because you didn't respond well to clomid doesn't mean you won't respond to other drugs. I have PCOS  and I only ov'd on clomid when i took it for up to 17 days (at my consultants request and with ALOT of tracking of scans!). We moved on from clomid to IUI with injectibles after endo was diagnosed and i was really concerned that i wouldn't respond to the menopur having not ov'd on the normal use of 50mg or 100mg of clomid  - but i ended up over-responding on both IUI and IVF! Guess clomid just wasn't very effective on my ovaries!!

Lots of luck with it all. Its the waiting around which makes all this so much worse but hope you manage to relax and have a good xmas.   

jesXXX


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

After i had done 3 months on clomid, sometimes ovulating sometimes not i had a lap and dye to check my tubes were clear before starting on IUI with injectables.

good luck hun, i remember being at your stage and how frustrating things are waiting and not knowing what the next step will be. Stay positive, it will happen you have to keep telling yourself that     

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Purple pod (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi I'm new to this messaging.
I'm PCOSand I had 6 rounds of clomid 100mg and then 3 rounds of clomid with IUI. I am now on Gonal-f injections which seem to be working  but still no conception. I think we may have to try injections with IUI next, we may have to fund that ourselves tho.
It is very frustrating but I still have hope. We are also on the list for IVF.

xx


----------

